# Emergency Brake Woes



## colbyc28 (Oct 4, 2009)

Hello all. This is my first post to this forum, please feel free to direct me in the proper direction if this is the wrong area to post.

I recently purchased a 2002 Nissan Sentra SE R. I have had problems from the get go with this thing. I like it, but after the purchase, I began to see things that made me wonder. It looks as though it may be a "Katrina Car"...as in it was flooded. Bolts on the interior are rusty...bolts like the ones that anchor the seats, under the console, etc. From the get go, I noticed that the emergency brake did not work. I thought to myself it was probably just the cable had disconnected from the base of the emergency brake handle...and that it would be an easy fix. Well, the more I dug..the more I didnt like what I was seeing. The cable was connected to both ends, but they WOULD NOT budge! I sprayed some PB Blaster into both ends and that proved pointless. Stuck like Chuck. Anywho, I ended up damaging the cable that goes to the passenger side rear wheel beyond repair...I will get two new cables, because the other side is frozen as well. But here is the thing...When I pull the brake up...naturally is pulls the cable (when it works properly)...but the arm on the brake caliper only functions correctly (stops the wheel) when I push it AWAY from the cable..it functions oppositely from the action of the cable and emergency brake handle. So, my question is this:

Is it possible to mount the rear calipers on the wrong side? To put the left on the right and vice versa? If that is possible, and someone has done this, it would explain why the action of the emergency brake arm is functioning backwards.

Sorry for the long post, I just wanted to be thorough. Thanks for reading.


----------



## colbyc28 (Oct 4, 2009)

Bueller.....Bueller.....Anyone?


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

i heard Ferris is dieing

SAVE FERRIS !!!!!

but on a more serious note... sounds like it could have been a flood car... and as for the ebrake mystery no clue... but id take it to a shop to get a proper opinion as there could be something else wrong


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

The best thing to do is see if your can get a look at a workshop manual so you can see the correct hand brake set up.


----------

